# wheel weight



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ok so i've been looking for some wheels for the goat. which by the way are extremely hard to find a good lookin wheel five spoke wheel that will fit. but what i wonder is if i get an 18 inch will the out come with tire on the wheel be lighter or heavier. i understand that there are millions of veriables. but would it be lighter to have more wheel less tire or less wheel more tire. the reason i ask is that less weight= more power


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes less unsprung weight is better also less rotating mass. My 18's are lighter by about five pounds than the stock 17's with BFG's. You also have to account that different tires weigh differently too. Tirerack usally gives tire weight.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

awesome thanks for the info:cheers


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Check out Bmw wheels and you'll find some light ones. My stock 18x8s were around 30lbs. I found 18x9.5s that weigh 18.8 lbs and put them on all four corners with 265/35 and it weighs less than the stock set up and the ride is amazing. You'll need to do some minor work to get them to fit but it's well worth it.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Bluegoat05 said:


> ok so i've been looking for some wheels for the goat. which by the way are extremely hard to find a good lookin wheel five spoke wheel that will fit. but what i wonder is if i get an 18 inch will the out come with tire on the wheel be lighter or heavier. i understand that there are millions of veriables. but would it be lighter to have more wheel less tire or less wheel more tire. the reason i ask is that less weight= more power


Road and Track or Motor Trend just did a test using 15" to 20" wheel tire combo's, same wheel/tire/width/make, same car. 15" was lightest and thus fastest in a straight light. Lower profiles got better marks in handling. Somewhere around 17 to 18's was concluded the best compromise.

ROH Drift R's seem to be tailor made to our cars, but they're not particularly light. Remember to match offsets, not just bolt pattern.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

so what is the mods that i will have to do to squeeze the 18 /9.5? also what is the correct offset and back spacing its all kind of confusing? thanks guys


----------



## discounttireprodigy (Jun 9, 2010)

> what is the correct offset and back spacing


these are both the same thing they just use offset now because it is more technical.
you will need to go with a higher offset so that there will be enough room for the tire to snug up with out rubbing on the fender well


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

so what is the correct offset to put a 9.5" wide rim at all four corners?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Bluegoat05 said:


> so what is the correct offset to put a 9.5" wide rim at all four corners?


That i could not tell you but i got 35 to work but they stick out about 3/4 inch past the fenders but the improvement in handling and the fact that i can ROTATE MY TIRES is worth it to me. I had to heat and remold the inner fenderwell on the front and trim and roll the rears but i don't have any rub. I think a 275 would rub on mine so i wouldn't recommend it but every car is different so they might fit on some. If i had coilovers i could fit them. 265 is as big as i can go without them.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya thats kinda why i dont really wanna do staggered, so i can rotate my tires. its just the strangest thing by back two tires wear pretty quickly. lol just cant figure out why but thanks for the info


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I would recommend 9.5's to everyone willing to do a little work and 9's to people who don't want to do any. With 9's you can still safely mount 275's but that's as big as you'd want to go on that wheel.


----------

